# 

## Yamaha

Planuję kupić szlifierkę kątową. Ma ona służyć do użytku 
domowego: głównie do pocięcia glazury, w domu również znajdzie się napewno jakiś metal do pocięcia, ale główne jej zadanie to własnie pocięcie glazury. Proszę o jakieś konkrety.

----------


## Yamaha

dodam ze wolałbym zeby był to porządny sprzęt (makita, bosch, metabo) a nie żadna toya.

----------


## marjucha

To zależy ile chcesz wydać.
Za MAKITĘ zapłacisz niemało, ale jakość naprawdę super.
Ja osobiście używam [email protected] i jestem zadowolony.
Póki co naprawdę się sprawdza a trochę w ubiegłym roku popracował  :smile:  .
Pozdrawiam

----------


## boorg

Jestem parkieciarzem i sam szlifierki kątowej praktycznie nie używam. Ale moi koledzy glazurnicy najczęściej chwalą:
1. MAKITA (wytrzymałość i jeszcze raz wytrzymałość);
2. MAKITA (!!!).  :Wink2:

----------


## pawel_l

Jeśli zamierzasz korzystać z niej amatorsko (czyli czasem zrobić coś na własnej budowie) to idź do Castoramy (lub czegoś podobnego) i kup 2 lub 3 model pod względem ceny (czywiście "od dołu"). Ja kupiłem tak wyrzynarkę, kątówkę i parę innych rzeczy i jestem zadowolony.

----------


## prosciu

moim zdaniem jesli nie zamierzasz uzywać jej zawodowo kup najtańszą na pewno wystarczy 
sam mam kilka min boscha od kilku lat 
rewelacja ale popsuł sie przełacznik i naprawa wynosi tyle co kupno pozamarkowej    :Mad:  
ja sprawdzam jak mi lezy do ręki i czy mozna nią wygodnie manipulować , czy mozna wygodnie i szybko odkręcić rączkę i łatwo zmienić tarczę to te elementy obok trwałośc są w praktyce najważniejsze 

co do marek potwierdzam makitę
 mają rewelacyjny sprzęt ale uwaga podobno polskę zalewają podróbki z chin rózniące sie tylko trwałością i tym co w srodku wiec nie ma co kupowac z niepewnych zródeł i okazji

----------


## darek63

Jak ja potrzebowałem kątówki dla celów domowych to kupiłem w Auchan taniego Pegasusa za 49 zł z 2-letnią gwarancją. Mija już 4 rok, zjechałem ok. 10-12 tarcz i nadal jest OK.

----------


## boorg

> Jak ja potrzebowałem kątówki dla celów domowych to kupiłem w Auchan taniego Pegasusa za 49 zł z 2-letnią gwarancją. Mija już 4 rok, zjechałem ok. 10-12 tarcz i nadal jest OK.


A ja miałem szlifierkę oscylacyjną PEGASUSA za 39,95 zł i wytopił się silnik z obudowy po 30 minutach ciągłej pracy.  :Lol: 
Więc z marek marketowych polecam KINZO (sam mam i jest OK).  :smile:

----------


## sylvo

Jeżeli od casu do czasu będziesz jej uzywał to nie wydawaj pieniędzy na drogie modele. Taka z supermarketu też kilka godzin pracy wytrzyma a kosztuje niewiele.
Ja pracuję na codzień szifierką (w kuźni) dlatego sprzęt musi byc wytrzymały.

----------


## Yamaha

ale są podobno modele bardziej przystosowane do cięcia metalu, inne do szlifowania a mi chodzi głównie o glazurę (chodż nie tylko). Proszę o jakieś konkretne modele.

----------


## pawel_l

> ale są podobno modele bardziej przystosowane do cięcia metalu, inne do szlifowania a mi chodzi głównie o glazurę (chodż nie tylko). Proszę o jakieś konkretne modele.


To już jest kwestia tarcz, są do cięcia są do szlifowania.

----------


## bladyy78

Do urzytku domowego napewno wystarczy kupic zwykla szlifierke w markecie nie ma sensu przeplacac ze firmowa. Nawet jak taka szlifierka za 40 zl sie zepsuje to i tak jest na nia 2 letnia gwaranca i bez problemu w markecie wymienia ja na nowa. Profesjonalna szlifierke za kilka stówek mozna kupic jak sie prowadzi firme i taka szlifierka ma pracowac czesto. Ja mam w warsztacie 2 zwykle szlifierki i pracuje nimi na zmiane tzn jak sie jedna zagrzeje uruchamiam druga. Urzywam je dosc czesto i mam juz je 2 lata i jak narazie o dziwo dzialaja bez zarzutu   :Wink2:

----------


## jareko

na kilka lat intensywnej pracy Makita....Makita i jeszcze raz Makita
Black & Decker Profesjonal tez dobra ale mimo wszystko Makita wytrzymalsza
I nie jest rawda ze nia ma co przeplacac
Kilka razy bylismy zmuszeni kupic cos na chwile.....szkoda, ze ta chwila trwala tak krotko - raz nawet nie wywiercilismy jednego otworu fi=8 jak sie "wiertarka" zywym ogniem zajela

----------


## pawel_l

No właśnie w tym temat, że nie intensywnego.
A jak spali się po pierwszym razie to po prostu zgłaszasz reklamację  :smile:

----------


## jareko

Hmmm....poweim tak  :wink: 
Jak juz ktos bierze sam w swoje rece jakies elektronarzedzie w moim mniemaniu oznacza iz jest to czlek techniczny i raz na jakis czas bedzie po nie siegal. 
Nic bardziej nie wkurza jak masz cos zrobic a tu nagle szlag trafia Twego elektrycznego pomocnika
A jak nad glowa slubna popedza......wole nie przezywac takich stresow  :wink:

----------


## MARIO345

nie kupuj badziewia za 49 zł nawet jak ma 2 lata gwarancji i po usterce wymieniają na nową , zagotujesz się po dwóch pierwszych usterkach, wydaj 200-300 zł i kup sprzęt porządny bosch metabo, nie mówie tu o sprzęcie bardzo porządnym *makita*, ale to nie za te pieniądze

----------


## stary

METABO!!!  :Lol:  
Mam "dużego diaxa" -1900 W już 8 lat, służy głównie do cięcia grubszych rzeczy - nie jakichś prętów- i jeszcze nie nawalił !!

Kiedyś dobre były bułgary Elpromy, nie wiem czy dzisiaj jeszcze je produkują.

----------


## boorg

> nie kupuj badziewia za 49 zł nawet jak ma 2 lata gwarancji i po usterce wymieniają na nową , zagotujesz się po dwóch pierwszych usterkach, wydaj 200-300 zł i kup sprzęt porządny bosch metabo, nie mówie tu o sprzęcie bardzo porządnym *makita*, ale to nie za te pieniądze


O ile mnie pamięć nie myli i wzrok nie oszukuje to w Auchan jest promocja na elektronarzędzia i "małą kątówkę" *HITACHI* można kupić za niecałe *200 zł*.  :Roll: 
OOppss ...   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   Oczywiście nie Auchan a Leroy Merlin.  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## jareko

tez dobra firma
Wrecz wylania sie taki fajny obraz elektronarzedzi
Kiedys tylko Hilti a pozniej dlugo dlugo nic a teraz.......
Hilti jak niemiecie samochody - opinia w wiekszosci nie poparta terazniejsza jakoscia i trwaloscia
Matabo. Makita - dwie wybijajace sie marki no i DeWalt (czy jakos tam  :wink:  )

----------


## yama

mysle ze nie ma sensu kupowanie drogiego sprzetu do uzytku domowego Po ułozeniu glazury rzucisz go w kąt i tak polezy dłuuuugi czas , ekonomicznie to porazka

----------


## pozeracz

Ja kupowalem jesienia w specjalistycznym sklepie (nawiasem mowiac, zadne castoramy!!!) i kupilem Hitachi 2500W na tarcze 230 bo mieli dobra cene- promocja chyba 120 zlotych w dol. Zastanawialem sie tez nad Makita ale... moja Hitachi ma napisane made in Ireland... a Makita... zalezy jak ktora... jesli bedzie zrobiona w Japonii i cena bedzie przyzwoita to spoko, bralbym bez wahania ale jesli made in china to nie polecam.

----------


## Yamaha

A jezeli chodzi o moc szlifierki to jaka powinna być??

----------


## cebulek

osobiscie polecam HILTI-niezawodne!!Wykonuje posadzki i na tym urzadzeniu jest założony kamien szlifierski,a czasami tylko w ciagu dnia jest zuzytych 30 tarcz do ciecia betonu-bardzo czesto pracuje po 5 godz dziennie i tak od roku.zadnych problemow.a w razie awarii sprzet jest naprawiany w ciagu dwoch dni.ale to sprzet do zadan specjalnych.ewentualnie MAKITA

----------


## Ratownik1

Witam, mam spore doświadczenie w tej dziedzinie, pracuje w serwisie między innym takich urządzeń, nie będę promował konkretnych mark, ale moim zdaniem podstawą jest odpowiednia szlifierka kątowa. W linku masz jej rodzaje, i opis. Myślę że od tego powinieneś zacząć. Powodzenia. Jeśli chcesz więcej szczegółów na temat szlifierek i jakie polecam, napisz na priv.

----------


## pieknyromek

A ja mam boscha z marketu za 160zł, tarcza 115, do użytku domowego ale dość intensywnego. Cięcie betonu, kostki betonowej, prętów, profili metalowych, szlifowanie drewna. Używam 2,5 roku i jestem zadowolony (w przeciwieństwie do wiertarki boscha).

----------


## Dafi Pe

A ja mam szlifierkę "pegasuskę", kupioną 8 lat temu za 30 zł. Prace wykonywane jak w poprzednim wpisie. 2 razy wymienione szczotki i raz kabel. W chwili obecnej nie kupiłbym takiej najtańszej szlifierki, ponieważ jakość strasznie siadła (dawniej, to nie był cud, ale dla majsterkowicza starczała), cena jest nieadekwatna do jakości  :sad:  Za przyzwoitą szlifierkę teraz trzeba liczyć min. 100 zł.

----------


## EWBUD

Ja używam 2 "małych" boschy  - przez 3 lata tylko szczotki zmieniam jak dotąd, więc z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić,

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Osobiscie uzywam (kolejnosc od tych najlepszych):
-MAKITA tarcza 125
-DeWALT (mniejszy) tarcza 125
-DeWALT (wiekszy) tarcza 125
-Skil tarcza 125
-Bosch niebieski tarcza 230mm
-Bosch zielony tarcz 125

Mielek tez kilka marketowych podlych marek - najczesciej padaly wylaczniki i blokady wrzeciona.

Do domowego uzytku wystarczy czy Skil.
Gdybym kupowal raz jeszcze nie dotknal bym juz zielonego Bosch'a.
Makita i DeWalt to niezniszczalne czolgi... przy czym MAKITA jest milion razy poreczniejsza niz analogiczny DeWalt... dla mnie.

----------


## Dafi Pe

Makita rzeczywiście bardziej poręczna niż DeWalt. Do dobrych szlifierek dodałbym jeszcze niebieskiego Boscha. Mój tato ma takiego już ponad 10 lat i jest nie do zdarcia  :wink:  Do domowego zielony Bosch mógłby być albo coś w podobnej cenie  :wink:  Ostatnio oglądałem Hitachi - niewiele kosztuje, poręczna. Pytanie jak z jej trwałością?

----------


## homecactus

A ja dodam od siebie, że nie wiem jaki by nie był producent, ale szlifierki bez regulacji obrotów nie dotknę.
Kupiłem sobie jakiś czas temu Castoramowego Sparka z regulacją obrotów i uważam to za podstawowy feature. Do wielu prac takie duże obroty się po prostu nie przydają, a wręcz przeciwnie, trudno coś precyzyjnie dociąć - doszlifować.

Ogólnie polecam swoją szlifierkę.

----------


## stam222

Ja może nie o szlifierce ale w podobnym temacie.
Jak mi się córka urodziła 10 lat temu to musiałem na chybcika zbudować taka nadstawkę na wannę co by wanienkę do kąpieli dziecka na tym stawiać. Wydatków wtedy mnóstwo był a kasy mało więc padło na wiertarkę za 20- 30 PLN w Castoramie co by to tylko zmontować.
Wiertarkę mam do dziś a swoje naprawdę przeżyła, najpierw w mieszkaniu wszystko nią robiłem a teraz na budowie ją zajeżdżam i nie chce się zepsuć.

----------


## przemo1

A ja za ok 90 zł zakupiłem  w Biedronce szlifierkę (ich marki - nie pamiętam nazwy) na tarcze 125, moc ok 900W, z regulacją obrotów i obrotowym uchwytem - pomogła przy całej budowie - polecam.

----------


## sokratis

Z elektronarzędziami z wysokimi mocami za niewielką kwotę jest tak: pobiera mnóstwo prądu, a względnie niewiele pożytkuje go na oczekiwaną przez nas pracę. Reszta ucieka w postaci ciepła kiedy elementy mechanizmu trą o siebie. To z kolei może prowadzić do przegrzania, a dalej już wiadomo, sprzęt zepsuty. Spodziewam się, że niemarkowa, ale porządna szlifierka polskiego Trytona znacznie wydajniej pracuje niż jakikolwiek noname z Biedronki, choćby miała mniejszą moc znamionową o 100W.

----------


## przemo1

> Z elektronarzędziami z wysokimi mocami za niewielką kwotę jest tak: pobiera mnóstwo prądu, a względnie niewiele pożytkuje go na oczekiwaną przez nas pracę. Reszta ucieka w postaci ciepła kiedy elementy mechanizmu trą o siebie. To z kolei może prowadzić do przegrzania, a dalej już wiadomo, sprzęt zepsuty. Spodziewam się, że niemarkowa, ale porządna szlifierka polskiego Trytona znacznie wydajniej pracuje niż jakikolwiek noname z Biedronki, choćby miała mniejszą moc znamionową o 100W.


Ty się spodziewasz (być może słusznie) a ja wyrażam własną opinię o szlifierce, którą używam.

----------


## sokratis

Oczywiście, jak jesteś zadowolony, to jasna sprawa. Chciałem tylko zakomunikować, że na cenę każdego sprzętu składają się w bardzo dużym stopniu materiały wykonania, między innymi jak dobrej miedzi do przewodów użyto (jaki odsetek zanieczyszczeń). Tryton o którym wspomniałem wcześniej pewnie potrafi więcej mocy przekazać do silnika, pożerając mniej prądu, ponieważ zapewne użyto w nim miedzi o lepszych współczynnikach. Każdy niech ma to co lubi.  :smile:

----------


## rapscallion

ze szlifierkami marketowymi jest na zasadzie albo się uda albo się nie uda.  Raz możesz trafić i przeżyje kilka prac, posłuży kilka latek a znów następnym razem szlifierka tegio samego producenta po 5 minutach pracy padnie,lecisz do marketu,w najlepszym wypadku wymienią Ci na nową,znów to samo... jeśli masz czas latać po marketach to na pewno będzie to najtańsza opcja.
Tak wiec biorąc marketówkę trzeba mieć na uwadze ze albo nam się poszcześci i tanim kosztem kupimy niezły sporzęt albo mamy pecha i będziemy klatać na wymiany do marketów.

MArkowych sprzetów,zwłaszcza tych lepszych firm raczej bym domownikom nie polecał bo i po co mu taka? Nie wiem czy kiedykolwiek by się taka szlifierka zwróciła użytkownikowi...

----------


## sokratis

Sam używam tej szlifierki uznanej za niemarkową, chociaż niektórzy już kojarzą nazwę. Zamawiałem ją w internecie, sam sprawdziłem czy serwisowanie w razie czego jest możliwe nie wysyłając sprzętu na drugi koniec Polski. Jest. Nie zepsuła się, ale obsługa posprzedażowa też ma znaczenie i stanowi część jakości kupowanego produktu.

----------


## Piszczel22

A co myślicie o szlifierce Einhell TE-AG 125/750W małej i TE-AG 230/2000W dużej. Czy stykną na domowy użytek? No i jeszcze 3 lata gwarancji dor to dor. Czy brać coś z modelu Tryton, Skill Master, Hitahi czy B&D?

----------


## pieknyromek

Ja mam Bosch'a ponad 3 lata i sobie chwalę. Gorzej w wiertarką.

----------


## Piszczel22

Bosha nie chcę. Miałem zieloną szlifierkę małą i psuła się strasznie (włącznik, później jakieś tryby). Kupiłem używaną CMI za 20 zł i ciągnie już 3 lata ale się kończy bo ostatnio się zadymiła więc rozglądam się za czymś. Miałem kupić te Einhelki i bym je kupił jak bym nie poczytał na forum i teraz mam mętlik w głowie.

----------


## mietek440

Mam  małą Einhell global - granatowa , około 8 lat . Na początku ciąłem nią wszystko działa działa do dziś , Później kupiłem 230 mm Hitachi .

----------


## Piszczel22

A jak ta Hitachi się sprawuje? Bo właśnie zamierzam jednak kupić dużą i małą w komplecie hitachi za 540zł z przesyłką. Masz tą z łagodnym rozruchem?

----------


## mietek440

Wcześniej przed hitachi miałem makitę 230 mm zanim jej ktoś nie  zaj...ał , była dużo mocniejsza pomimo tylko 100 W różnicy . Jednak był kłopot z jej zasileniem . Bezpieczniki B16 były dla nie za słabe . Hitachi uruchamiam bez problemu . Nie mam łagodnego rozruchu . Sprawuje się super .

----------


## atyp1

Mam pytanie. Mam 2 szlifierki hilti 230 . Jedna po wylaczeniu zatrzymuje sie bardzo szybko, a druga kreci sie swobodnie (jak wiekszosc szliifierek) do zatrzymania. Ktora dziala poprawnie i dlaczego? Pozdrawiam. Adams

----------


## przemo1

> Mam pytanie. Mam 2 szlifierki hilti 230 . Jedna po wylaczeniu zatrzymuje sie bardzo szybko, a druga kreci sie swobodnie (jak wiekszosc szliifierek) do zatrzymania. Ktora dziala poprawnie i dlaczego? Pozdrawiam. Adams


Jeśli to te same modele, to poprawnie pracuje ta, co się szybko zatrzymuje - to takie zabezpieczenie i ułatwienie w pracy, po wyłączeniu nie musisz czekać z odłożeniem aż się zatrzyma.

----------


## dwiecegly

> Ja polecam tego Boscha, mam go już 5 lat i używam go dosyć intensywnie w celach komercyjnych, działa bez zarzutów z każdym materiałem



To jest niewiele lepsze od najgorszego chłamu za 60zł z targu. Może nawet gorsze.

----------


## ajerzyk

A co polecicie 230mm do cięcia silki. 

Zastanawiam się nad kupnem jednej pożądnej np makity, czy nie lepiej kupić 2 marketówek ze względu na pył który pewnie i tak zajedzie ten sprzęt.

----------


## Narzędzia Bosch

Z małych szlifierek szczególnie polecamy dwie: Bosch GWS 7-115 Professional z tarczą o średnicy 115mm, oraz GWS 7-125, o średnicy 125mm. Jeśli zaś interesuje Cię nieco większy i mocniejszy sprzęt (tarcza 150mm) polecamy GWS 15-150 CIP.Wybierając model warto zwrócić uwagę na możliwość regulacji obrotów, w pracach przy glazurze bardzo ułatwi pracę.

----------


## bladyy78

Polecam szlifierki makita ga5030 mimo niskiej ceny nadaje się do ciągłej pracy, Używam ją każdego dnia w warsztacie ślusarskim i dają radę.  Wcześniej gdy rzadko ożywałem szlifierek to kupowałem szlifierki marketowe i tez dawały rady wytrzymywały po kilka lat jednak jak by przeliczyć czas jaki przepracowały to by było kilkanaście godzin ciągłej pracy.   Jednak gdy wiozłem je na warsztat gdzie używam szlifierkę po parę godzin dziennie to do miesiąca padły wszystkie, kupiłem inne dalej to samo większość szlifierek po tygodniu pracy nadawały się do kosza.  W końcu kupiłem na próbę makię do której nie bylem zbytnio przekonany ale miałem już dość ciągłych reklamacji i o dziwo przy tak ciężkiej pracy działa od prawie roku, ostatnio dokupiłem jeszcze jedną i wiem że w końcu nie muszę się obawiać że w trakcie pracy zastane bez narzędzi.  Teraz jestem zdania że nawet do domu  warto kupić jedną dobrą szlifierkę i wiertarkę bo zapewne nie jednemu wystarczy na całe życie.

----------


## bladyy78

> A co polecicie 230mm do cięcia silki. 
> 
> Zastanawiam się nad kupnem jednej pożądnej np makity, czy nie lepiej kupić 2 marketówek ze względu na pył który pewnie i tak zajedzie ten sprzęt.


Jak zajedziesz to masz gwarancję, jednak marketowa wystarczy ci na kilka dni a później będzie 2 tygodnie w serwisie a ty będziesz bez szlifierki, firmowa może wystarczyć na całą budowę zanim padnie. 
W tamtym tygodniu wybijałem drzwi w garażu kupiłem kilka lat temu dwie młotowiertarki jak zaczynałem budowę, jedna przetrwała budowę ale była sporadycznie używana  zanim padła, a druga przeleżała  w szafie. W tamtym tygodniu uruchomiłem ja  po raz pierwszy aby ponawiercać dziury pod otwór drzwiowy i niestety niewytrzymała tak ciężkiej pracy jakim było  wywiercenia w tak twardym materiale jakim jest beton komórkowy kilkaset otworów . Na szczęście kucie jeszcze działa.  Po tym teraz widzę że gdybym wiercił nią sporadycznie po kilka kilkadziesiąt otworów na rok to by mi działała kilka kilkanaście lat, a tak wykorzystałem limit wiercenia w jeden dzień  :smile:

----------


## krzynio8

Miałem Pegasus i Toye przez ok. 8 lat do amatorskiego cięcia płytek ceramicznych i rurek stalowych, czasem ciąłem jakiś pręt czy blachę. działały niezawodnie. W tym roku wziąłem się za naprawę żaglówek. Trzeba było przeszlifować dwa pokłady i kadłuby. Kupiłem tarczę z rzepem i papier 60. Obie szlifierki padły. Toya przegrzała się - szczotki pokruszyły się i spaliło się uzwojenie. W Pegasusie padła przekładnia. Jak widać trwałość zależy też o przeznaczenia.*Zamierzam kupić coś lepszego min. 1400W z regulacją obrotów. Zastanawiam się pomiędzy Bosh, Maikita, Dewalt lub tańsza Hitachi.

----------


## Narzędzia Bosch

> Miałem Pegasus i Toye przez ok. 8 lat do amatorskiego cięcia płytek ceramicznych i rurek stalowych, czasem ciąłem jakiś pręt czy blachę. działały niezawodnie. W tym roku wziąłem się za naprawę żaglówek. Trzeba było przeszlifować dwa pokłady i kadłuby. Kupiłem tarczę z rzepem i papier 60. Obie szlifierki padły. Toya przegrzała się - szczotki pokruszyły się i spaliło się uzwojenie. W Pegasusie padła przekładnia. Jak widać trwałość zależy też o przeznaczenia.*Zamierzam kupić coś lepszego min. 1400W z regulacją obrotów. Zastanawiam się pomiędzy Bosh, Maikita, Dewalt lub tańsza Hitachi.


Ze szlifierek kątowych o wyższej mocy polecamy 1900 watową Bosch GWS 19-125, dostępną obecnie w promocji z 3-częściowym zestawem tarcz ceramicznych. Alternatywą o nieco mniejszej mocy jest GWS 17-125 INOX. W obu urządzeniach zapewniamy wysoki standard bezpieczeństwa, komfort pracy, a po zarejestrowaniu również trzyletnią gwarancję.

----------


## opa.tool

A ja napiszę tak 7 lat pracowałem przy naprawie elektronarzędzi były to : Bosch, Hilti ,Metabo ,Hitachi i Celma. Sam w domu mam szlifierkę kontową Bosch 1400 W i jakąś 800 W no name kupioną za 80zł. Bosch jest jeszcze starej daty więc go chwale ale wiem jedno nie kupił bym Boscha robionego  w dzisiejszych czasach. Tak jak wszystkie te niby markowe sprzęty poleciał na łeb i jest do niczego.  Robią na ilość nie  na jakość.Druga sprawa sprzęt na rynek Polski jest gorszej jakości niż na rynek zachodni.

----------


## CityMatic

Hitachi niezależnie czy duża czy mała - polecam ze względu na twardość szczotek i zabezpieczenie p.pyłowe uzwojeń.

----------


## chojnaczi

dzięki za rady  :smile:  skorzystam

----------


## sedzina

ja takze

----------


## coulignon

nowi spamerzy nabijają posty :big lol:

----------


## coulignon

> Jak kilka innych osób polecam szlifierki od Metabo! Mają duży asortyment, dopasujesz sobie parametry do potrzeb. Mam ją już ładnych kilka lat - naprawdę jest niezniszczalna.


Taaaak???? A na naszych budowach Metabo wytrzymywały 3 miesiące. Tak samo traktowane Hilti mają ponad rok. I końca nie widać.

----------


## finlandia

> Taaaak???? A na naszych budowach Metabo wytrzymywały 3 miesiące. Tak samo traktowane Hilti mają ponad rok. I końca nie widać.


Spamer wyleciał już przy okazji reklamowania firmy JW Bud...

----------


## coulignon

czasami mnie ponosi i zamiast klikać w trójkącik to wchodzę z nimi  w dyskusje. Chyba się starzeje.  :bash:

----------


## Janekk1234

Ja do ciężkich amatorskich zadań że tak nazwę, używam w całości sprzętu mac alister z Castoramy. Dobra jakość dobra cena.

----------


## Robinson74

> GWS 7-125, o średnicy 125mm.


Czy ona ma miękki start i regulację obrotów? 
A jeśli nie, to jaki podobny model, może o większej mocy, możecie polecić na dzień dzisiejszy?
GWS 9-125 ?

I jeszcze jedno. 
Czym się różni GWS 9-125 od GWS 9-125 *S* ?

----------


## Jakubeq

> Czy ona ma miękki start i regulację obrotów? 
> A jeśli nie, to jaki podobny model, może o większej mocy, możecie polecić na dzień dzisiejszy?
> GWS 9-125 ?


7 nie ma tych rzeczy, 9 ma ale jest trochę droższa. Literki na końcu nazwy modelu to ewentualne oznaczenia dodatków (czasem tarcza, czasem jakieś inne akcesoria), popatrz sobie na  :spam:  tam maja baaardzo dużo boscha mozna łatwo porównać modele. Ceny też sa ok

----------

